# Drunk old Irishman



## bentleyua (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, one night old Paddy came home a little late and he was drunk as a skunk.  He had a bottle of the good stuff in his back pocket and when he reached for the bannister, he tripped, spun around and landed right on his backside.  Of course the bottle smashed in his pocket and made a terrible mess of the stairs and particularly the glass that had done a fine job of cutting his arse!

So he went to the bathroom, got a box of bandaids and went back to the full length mirror in the hallway.  He took down his pants and everywhere he saw blood he would stick a bandaid, eventually using up the whole box.

The next morning, his old lady wakes him up to the sounds of yelling a screaming.  She storms into the room and says, "You done it again Paddy, ye came in all drunk again!!!"

Paddy said " What makes you think I was drunk"

His wife said "First of all, you left the front door wide open.  Second of all, there is still whiskey all over the bottom step of the stairway"

"And the dead giveway was all the damn bandaids stuck to the mirror in the hallway!!"

Enjoy,
Nick


----------



## q3131a (Oct 10, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## ashton (Oct 11, 2006)

double :lol:  :lol:


----------

